# 2/21/13 Thursday Burke Day Trip Carpool



## billski (Feb 19, 2013)

Boston-Burke
daytrip

Can get you a ticket for $50

Can take two

Rte. 93 from Boston, can do a pickup along the way.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 19, 2013)

Tomorrow is the snow!!!!


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 20, 2013)

This still on ?
You using the Season pass holders for the discount ticket or something else ?
Im may be able t blow off work, Im in Hudson NH....Can meet close to 93.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2013)

Why go all the way to Burke?  Cannon is right there and they got the goods today. 8-10 in spots up high. More on the way too.  2fer1 tomorrow too.  I think I am going.


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2013)

JDMRoma said:


> This still on ?
> You using the Season pass holders for the discount ticket or something else ?
> Im may be able t blow off work, Im in Hudson NH....Can meet close to 93.



I am still going.  I'll PM you.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2013)

Go to Cannon!!!! Cheaper and alot closer!!!


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2013)

Southern New England gets hosed again.  There is no justice in this world.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 20, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Go to Cannon!!!! Cheaper and alot closer!!!


Vaca week. Burke and Cannon are the same price, maybe less gas but food is cheaper at Burke. Burke is a good idea for billski. Less crowds too. I'd do Cannon because I'd sack the goods but for billski I think Burke is a good call.


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2013)

Old farts like me can't keep up with you guys.   As riv said, it won't be crowded, I'll have the greens to myself all day !   Actually, I'm skiing for $45, and meeting some babes afterwards.    There is something to be said for being a ski club officer! 


There is always more than meets the eye.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2013)

At least wave on your way by.


----------

